

Coinbase undergoing performance upgrades; transfers are frozen - firloop
http://gist.io/5210125

======
oscilloscope
I suspect there was a run on coins. Many people tried to extract at once, and
Coinbase has no means of faking true Bitcoins.

If that's the case, they should be honest and try to fulfill coins partially,
and make a commitment to fulfill the rest of the coins in the future. If
there's a possibility a Buy order won't be able to be fulfilled, the user
should be informed of that.

If the prices are too low, Coinbase should raise them-- not just match the
latest price on Mt. Gox.

If Coinbase fails, it will be harder as a casual investor to get into Bitcoin.
It's bank integration is spot on. I hope they resolve everything.

